# Interested in learning Figure Drawing (traditional)



## therue (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'm rather new to figure drawing. What book would you guys recommend when it comes to learning figure drawing? Or perhaps some good dvds? - I know vilppu and a few other artists have done some dvds in the past, but what would you guys recommend? By the way, is anyone familiar with Mentler's dvd or method of drawing? Lastly, who are your favorite artists when it comes to figure drawing/painting?


----------



## Lashdown91 (Jun 9, 2015)

I've just started to focus on drawing the human figure, so I don't have a wealth of experience to share. I would recommend a thorough learning of basic human anatomy as a starting point, just so you know what you're drawing. Then you can start to do some timed drawings of a nude model, to train your hand and eye. There's a youtube channel called croquis cafe or something that can help you with that.

Have a look at some Old Master drawings for inspiration. Michelangelo and Rubens.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

There is a plethora of information online to from which to garner information. I wouldn't go buying a lot of expensive books for now.. Better to get out your pencil and write (draw) your own 

I would begin working *not *on the shapes and figures at first.. but rather on lines of flow. Google "figures in action" (dance, sports, etc) and draw a simple line or 2 to show the flow of motion the body is making in each shot.It should only take you 20 secs for each one... so you could do 20 of them in just a few minutes. 

I know this sounds simplistic.. but it will help you more than you would believe. People tend to get locked in to details.. and totally miss the drawing 

D


----------



## Jenny alm (Jul 13, 2020)

any update on this? did you try actual mannequins or wooden?


----------

